# Dual-waving



## Patricia (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello all

While things are feeling stable again, thought I'd strike while the iron is hot and share a bit of what we've come up with re dual waving -- just in case it's at all useful for anyone else:

1) pasta:20/80 over 6 hours for the actual pasta. Separate bolus for sauce if substantial/carby (eg bolognaise).

2) rice: 20/80 over 7 hours, with definite separate bolus for sauce if substantial/carby (chili con carne, chicken in white sauce, but NOT stir fry unless sauce is sweet/sour or some such)

3) pizza: 50/50 over 2 hours *unless* a very thin based one with little heavy cheese etc, in which case we are most likely to weight it even more toward the initial bolus.

4) chips: oven chips, straight bolus. McD's -- we now know that a 30/70 3 hours is pretty good. Chip shop chips: impossible. No idea.

***

This is all with the caveat that there hasn't been extraordinary activity, etc etc..Yawn. We know all this. But so far a close variation on these methods has been going *okay*...

***

Maybe if others have success stories, it's worth listing them here? Just for reference. Or other things you dual wave...

bye!


----------



## Mand (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for that Patricia. We are going to use dual wave this evening for the first time! 

We had chip shop chips last week and he hypo'd then went high. So we are going to have them again tonight and try 50:50 (over three hours) as a starting point and monitor the results. I understand that chip shop chips are difficult but an improvement would be better than nothing. 

Will let you know how we get on. 

Ps. Chip shop chips are normally a once in a while treat but i thought perhaps once a week for a while so i can experiment. Well, there has to be some plus points to all this pumping stuff!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mmm, makes for interesting and hunger causing reading this. I'll have to drag it up come January when I get my pump.


----------



## Mand (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, that was not exactly a success! He was 15 after the three hours of dual wave! Then 10.5 two hours after that. Will try again next week!


----------



## tracey w (Dec 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hello all
> 
> While things are feeling stable again, thought I'd strike while the iron is hot and share a bit of what we've come up with re dual waving -- just in case it's at all useful for anyone else:
> 
> ...



thanks, thats interesting, all my dw are completely different to those, but I am an adult. Just goes to show we are all different in the way our bodies handle the different foods.

chip shop chips are difficult but I still have them sometimes 

I have struggled with paninis for a long time, but think i may have it sussed at 50/50 over 1 hour, fingers crossed.


----------



## Alzibiff (Dec 16, 2009)

tracey w said:


> thanks, thats interesting, all my dw are completely different to those, but I am an adult. Just goes to show we are all different in the way our bodies handle the different foods.
> 
> chip shop chips are difficult but I still have them sometimes
> 
> I have struggled with paninis for a long time, but think i may have it sussed at 50/50 over 1 hour, fingers crossed.



Tracey - Would you mind posting you DW figures for us to look at? I have done some - a few - DW trials and would love to see what rates & proportions you use - as a starting point for getting it right for myself if nothing else.

Thank you,
Alan


----------



## Viki (Dec 16, 2009)

Ive only just started playing with these (called "Combo Bolus" on animas) and im having varied success!!

Seem to be getting somewhere with pizza, but no where with pasta!

And had risotto last night and forgot about combo option altogether and my insulin missed it completely and I went to bed at 12.5! (corrected so back in range this morning)

Do you all keep records of your splits and how they worked out? I think thats where im going wrong because im making the same mistakes over and over again. It obviously the diabetic lot in life to drown in record keeping


----------



## Mand (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes Viki. I think record keeping is the way forward. Perhaps you could keep a notebook just for this purpose rather than bits of paper everywhere. Good luck!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi all

Yes Tracey it would be great to see what you do! Would second that request if you can be bothered!

Everyone *is* so different, but there do seem to be 'types' of folks and how they digest -- I think I've read on the other list about children who have very similar patterns indeed to E... So the more types the merrier!

Sorry about the chip thing Mand -- agree with you that hey, lots of chips right now is a probably a very good idea! Just to get this right, of course...

Let us know if you discover anything...

Hadn't thought about paninis Tracey -- we never have them. But makes sense...

xxoo


----------

